# Any File plugin



## PxlFxr (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a large number of PNG files I'd like to catalog.  I'm running LR3.3 with Mac OS.  I came across John R. Ellis's Any File plugin and have it installed.

When I try to import a PNG with the "use thumbnails from the Finder" option checked, it pops the thumbnail up & hangs.  In his documentation, John mentions that he updated the plugin to version 1.7 which fixed a problem with Mac thumbnail generation when libtiff wasn't installed.

Has anyone successfully used this plugin for PNG files?  Do I need to find and install "libtiff"?  I have dispatched an email to Mr. Ellis as well.  Thanks for any insight you might have!


----------



## PxlFxr (Apr 3, 2011)

Just an FYI, I currently have Preview set as the program to view PNG files, if that makes any difference.

Thank you!


----------

